# قانون البناء الموحد 119 لسنة 2008 ويطبق في 1\1\2009



## إسلام علي (15 فبراير 2009)

قانون البناء الموحد 119 لسنة 2008 ويطبق في 1\1\2009
http://www.4shared.com/_119_008.html
اللائحه التنفيذيه لقانون البناء الموحد الجديد
http://www.4shared.com/ f69
بيقولوا القانون مش حلو...
قوانين عزبة أبوجمال بقه !!
منقول


----------



## مهندس من الشمال (15 فبراير 2009)

يسعدني اكون اول من يرد عليكم ولي عتاب على كلمة عزبه
ابو جمال


----------



## engmohamad (15 فبراير 2009)

مشكور وبلا ش عزبة ابوجمال عزبة جمال


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (16 فبراير 2009)

القانون في جمهورية مصر العربيه أليس كذلك؟


----------



## علاء زكار (16 فبراير 2009)

مشكور جدا على هذا الكتاب


----------



## م احمد السنوسي (16 فبراير 2009)

يا جماعة عايزين القانون


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (17 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا بشر لكن هذا القانون يخص مصر فقط


----------



## إسلام علي (17 فبراير 2009)

طبعاً يا جماعة القانون يخص مصر بس ,,,, مش شايفني كاتب عزبة أبو جمال ! هههههههه


----------



## مسلم (17 فبراير 2009)

أشكرك أخي بشر على مجهودك ...... و ربنا يخليلنا الحاج أبو جمال ---- ( رقابة و كده )


----------



## elm3mary (11 مارس 2009)

القانون صعب جداااااااااااااااا تطبيقه بس موجود فى المدن السكنيه الجديده 
اخدمنى خدمه 
انا بدور على قانون البناء فى الاسكندريه واشتراطاته وحقوق الجار عند البناء 
ممكن تدلنى الائيه فين
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (11 مارس 2009)

طيب معناه في الغازيته لو كان نفس النظام القضائي السوداني
كل القوانين في الغازيته الجريده الرسميه او الاعلانات الرسميه عن القوانين ونشرها لمن يريد


----------



## eng abdallah (11 مارس 2009)

bishr قال:


> طبعاً يا جماعة القانون يخص مصر بس ,,,, مش شايفني كاتب عزبة أبو جمال ! هههههههه


 
لازم تفضحنا يعني يا بشمهندس

ملوش لزوووم

وع العموم مشكور


----------



## sawwan (29 مارس 2009)

*شكرا لما تقدمونه ولقد وعد السيد وزير الإسكان صدور اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون البناء رقم 119/2008م هذا الأسبوع ونرجو أن هذه هي المرة الأخيرة لكي نتخلص من الفساد والمنحرفين والمرتشين
نرجو نشر اللائحة في موقعكم فور نشرها بالوقائع المصرية
ولكم الشكر سلفا
*


----------



## إسلام علي (29 مارس 2009)

مشكور ع الخبر
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## samsom43 (30 مارس 2009)

اسمها عزبة عمو حسني واولاده
وثانيا تسلم على الملف دا


----------



## iskra (30 مارس 2009)

عزبة جمال وابوه

وشركاه


----------



## mousad1210 (1 أبريل 2009)

مشكور جدا على هذا الكتاب


----------



## إسلام علي (14 أبريل 2009)

الشكر لله
هل حد عنده علم إذا القانون طبق أم لا ؟؟
وما هو تأثيره على سوق العقارات والهندسة الإنشائية بشكل عام ؟


----------



## amrcivil (14 أبريل 2009)

*مشكور ع الخبر
وجزاكم الله خيراً*​


----------



## baseily (15 أبريل 2009)

ابحث عن نسخة من نص القانون؟


----------



## baseily (15 أبريل 2009)

باللة عليكم اريد نسخة


----------



## إسلام علي (15 أبريل 2009)

يا باشا الموضوع يتيح لك تحميل نسخة منه 
حمل ماتشاء


----------



## إسلام علي (29 أبريل 2009)

http://www.jeddah.gov.sa/atlas/directory/index.php
دليل اشتراطات البناء بجدة
يمكن أن تُستخلص منه فوائد


----------



## eng.hamroush8282 (18 مايو 2009)

الحمد لله وسبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## mokh (18 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## عدنان النجار (31 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور جدا علي هذا الطرح


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (31 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووور م اسلام ورمضان كريم تقبل الله الصيام من الجميع


----------



## body55 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا على هذا الكتاب
ززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (17 سبتمبر 2009)

عزبة ابو جمال حلوة بجد


----------



## ah_abogra (9 أكتوبر 2009)

ياه ده انا دخت عليه ياراجل الحمد لله 
والف شكر


----------



## Asmaa Mekkawy (21 نوفمبر 2009)

the link is no more active ..i need this file ..how can i get ?


----------



## إسلام علي (21 نوفمبر 2009)

الموقع والرابط شغاااال وتمام


----------



## semsem552002 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

القانون موش بيتحمل برجاء وضعه على رابط يمكن التحميل منه القانون واللائحه ياريت


----------



## omer_d (28 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عاطف الجداعى (24 فبراير 2010)

اين القانون


----------



## مررمورة (27 فبراير 2010)

المنتدى كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييير حلووووووووو:28::28:


----------



## مررمورة (27 فبراير 2010)

اين القانون........................


----------



## علياء على حمدى (28 فبراير 2010)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YEEE03I7 


اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون البناء الموحد بجمهورية مصر العربية 


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YEEE03I7


منقول


----------



## محمد احمد زيدان (6 مارس 2010)

*اطلب المساعده*

امتلك قطعة ارض جبليه بور خارج الحيز العمرانى للقريه مسجله بالشهر العقارى والسجل العينى مساحتها عشره قراريط اريد الحصول على رخصة سور لها ارجو ان يرشدنى احد طبقا لقانون البناء الموحد الجديد 119


----------



## إسلام علي (6 مارس 2010)

روح أي مكتب تراخيص أو محامي أمين يا بشمنهدس


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (20 يونيو 2010)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## amanyahmad (23 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## ss_online1 (23 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا أخى الحبيب وانا قد ارفقت هذا الملف من قبل بس قبل التعديل هل هذا هو النهائي ام قبل التعديل 
أخوك م سامح سمير دمياط الجديدة


----------



## م/وائل أصلان (17 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mido_prof90 (12 مارس 2011)

thank you very much


----------

